# Funny incident at a blade smithy...



## Juany118 (Sep 24, 2016)

My wife and I like going to Renaissance Faires and the one closest to us has a location where they not only sell but shows you blade smithing. So I go to the stand... I see a gorgeous Damascus Steel Kukri.  I start messing with it.  I see other gorgeous looking blades but turn away when it see the shape of the handle.  The novice smith comes over and assumes I am entranced only by the pattern of the blade and see me admiring the kukri. 

I noted how I love choppers (hell I practice FMA) but as I manipulate the knife and say blades need to recover as well as they attack.  He says "there is a Greek sword that..." and I interrupt saying "oh you mean the Falcata?" and he kinda starts head spinning.

The "funny" part, to me, if you are going to make fighting blades you need to understand how they work is a fight and he didn't but wisely walked away before that became apparent to anyone else.


----------



## realg7 (Sep 25, 2016)

Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## lklawson (Sep 26, 2016)

Juany118 said:


> My wife and I like going to Renaissance Faires and the one closest to us has a location where they not only sell but shows you blade smithing. So I go to the stand... I see a gorgeous Damascus Steel Kukri.  I start messing with it.  I see other gorgeous looking blades but turn away when it see the shape of the handle.  The novice smith comes over and assumes I am entranced only by the pattern of the blade and see me admiring the kukri.
> 
> I noted how I love choppers (hell I practice FMA) but as I manipulate the knife and say blades need to recover as well as they attack.  He says "there is a Greek sword that..." and I interrupt saying "oh you mean the Falcata?" and he kinda starts head spinning.
> 
> The "funny" part, to me, if you are going to make fighting blades you need to understand how they work is a fight and he didn't but wisely walked away before that became apparent to anyone else.


I love pattern welded blades and I like the kukri well enough, though, honestly, I tend to use it as if it were a 'hawk with more cutting edge.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

